# [XMPP]client d’édition collaborative de texte brut

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

je cherchais à savoir s’il existe un client XMPP d’édition collaborative de texte brute. J’ai déjà vu le greffon Abiword mais franchement… abiword pour du simple texte brut c’est gros… Par ailleurs, il existe coccinella qui fait l’édition collaborative d’image ne semble pas permettre l’édition de texte.

Auriez vous une idée sur un client de ce genre (si en console encore mieux mais pas nécessaire).

Merci par anticipation :)

Cordialement,

Bonne journée.

----------

